# klein quantum geometry help



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

does anyone know if the quantum pro and quantum had the same geometry? i have a quantum i purchase in the early 90's, i also have a klein catalog with the q-pro but it's 2005. 

i'd like to know top tube and seat tube angle of my quantum. i know it is a 58, and i think that's c-c. the q-pro seat tube for a 58 is 61 c-t, so i'm going to assume, i know, not a great idea, that my quantum is 58 c-c, 61 c-t. 

any info would be greatly appreciated. 

thx, j-


----------

